# Knit and Crochet Journal Templates



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Knit:

http://kathrynivy.com/uploads/images/extras/knittingjournal.pdf

Crochet:

http://kathrynivy.com/uploads/images/extras/crochetjournal.pdf


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the links. These sheets would certainly give a good record of our projects for future reference.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A great idea, but sadly I will never be that organised!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you-that's a great template for crochet projects.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

You're welcome! I hope to organize myself too!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanx, I printed one journal & will print more for my projects.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great links the journal pages will come in handy


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a great idea. Thanks for the link.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Great idea - I wish I had thought to do this before. I'll have to do some retrospectively which will be quite fun! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much! I have 2-3 projects going at all times. This is geat!


----------



## pdg1066 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, this should come in handy, especially since I design patterns.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Now If I Only Use It! Great idea though!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you, great idea


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You can get project organizers at Walmart for cheap too. There is 100 sheets for less them $4.00, to take notes on about your patterns.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

krankymax said:


> You can get project organizers at Walmart for cheap too. There is 100 sheets for less them $4.00, to take notes on about your patterns.


Thank you; good to know. That's probably less expensive than printing my own with the price of ink cartridges


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome. Islea had passed this on from another group of messages, so just passing on her notes.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the link I am trying to be more organised this year and the sheets could well help


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

great idea


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh yay!!! I have them saved for when I get this organized..


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you. Hopefully, now I'll actually keep a record of my work.


----------



## amcrory (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you! These are great. The number of times that I have knit or crocheted something and can't remember anything about how to make another one, i.e., where did I get the pattern, did I have to make modifications to the yarn type, needle size, or the pattern itself....argh! Now all I need is "self-discipline" to use the templates. Printed 5 and will complete them by nightfall....by George I will, I will. LOL!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Now that's the way to get organizes...thanks!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a .docx template for projects. It is free offered by ZD Net (computer magazines writers), one of their tech supporters. Someone created the template and is offereing it free of use. If anyone is interesed in it.

http://www.techrepublic.com/downloads/definition-template-for-smaller-projects/1586261?tag=tr.dl.zdn&tag=nl.e530&s_cid=e530


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the template. Now I need to 
remember to use it.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you so much I saved it to my computer and printed of a few copies so I am ready to use them. I buy cheaper ink of ebay perfect for my patterns but if you do print photo's you would need better quality ink.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a great idea have printed a couple of sheets!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great resource thanks


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're all welcome.


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

what a great idea, I moved house 2 years ago, then went away for 6months,8months later,so I found things I had started previously but have no idea what pattern or needles I used and if I had had this how much easier it would have beeen to complete them quicker


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a magnificent shawl DL. Could it be done with fingering weight? If so, what size needles and what adjustments if any? My aged eyes have trouble seeing the lace weight yarn.
Ellie


----------

